# Smoked Salmon for Sushi



## dwaytkus (Apr 26, 2013)

i am new to the smoking world and I catch alot of Landlock Salmon.   I am looking to find out how I can smoke some fillets to have for making Sushi rolls.  Looking to make a Smoked Salmon/ Cream cheese roll...yumm


----------



## mds51 (Apr 26, 2013)

Your best bet is go up to the Search bar adn type in Cold Smoked Salmon or Lox and look at the recipes and techniques that the forum members have used to make cold smoked Salmon.. I have learned a lot from this forum and the the Lox that I have made from these recipes was excellent. i used a lot of fresh dill and both lemon and orange zest in the three day cure process and then cold smoked the whole skin on fillets with Alder wood pellets and the AMNPS smoker from Todd Johnson`s company. The cold smoking does not cook the Salmon since it is cured to the Gravlax stage first and the cold smoke takes it from Gravlax to Smoked Salmon. The fillets can be thin sliced into perfect slices for sushi or the best Lox and Bagel sandwiches you have ever tasted. My attempts have been really great producing a really delicate taste with the touch of the citrus zests and fresh ground pepper. If you follow the directions that are given in these detailed recipes you will not go wrong. You must be careful to follow these steps to insure quality and safety of your end product. I have learned so much from this forum that I feel comfortable serving my smoked meats , sausage and fish to all my friends and family. To date I have not lost one customer!!

Good Luck !!

MDS51


----------



## dwaytkus (Apr 26, 2013)

Now all I need to do is figure out how I can Cold Smoke with my Masterbuilt Electric Smoker.  :-(


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 26, 2013)

dwaytkus said:


> Now all I need to do is figure out how I can Cold Smoke with my Masterbuilt Electric Smoker.  :-(


Best Method...Get an AMNPS Pellet/Dust Smoke Generator...http://www.amazenproducts.com  10+ Hours of Hot or Cold Smoke and was designed for the MES. Todd, the company owner, has the Best Customer Service I have ever dealt with and he is a Member...JJ

BTW...This is about the Best and Safest recipe for Lox on the forum...http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/87043/making-lox-a-picture-guide


----------



## mds51 (Apr 26, 2013)

In my opinion you can not and that is why i purchased the AMNPS pellet smoker from the AMAZEN Smoker company and Todd Johnson. I use the MES wtihout heat and put the AMNPS in there and it does a great job. Even for hot smoking up to the low 200 degree settings i use the pellet smoker for the amount of smoke it puts out and the wide variety of pellets and dust that  his company offers. You will see his products referenced in numerous posts and for the price and excellent service you cannot go wrong. The AMNPS can smoke both pellets and dust so that was my choice after a lot of great support and advice from Todd. He now has tubular smokers that can be used as well but I am sold on the AMNPS. Look at his site and you will see what I mean about all that he has to offer. You have come to the right place to learn how to do it right when it comes to all kinds of smoking!!

mds51


----------



## happyroll (Apr 25, 2021)

The smoked salmon sushi roll is a fun and exciting sushi roll which consists of smoked salmon on the outside with a avocado, fresh salmon and mascapone filling.  yum!


----------



## cmayna (Apr 28, 2021)

Any recommended recipe?    Sounds  very yummyful.


----------

